# Wie gebrauche ich JavaScript



## milchkuh (4. Feb 2005)

Hallo
also ich bin ein totaler anfänger in JavaScript und ich möchte gerne wissen wie ich eine Homepage mit JavaScript aufbauen kann, also muss das ein eigener Dateiname sein so wie "html" und "php"? Oder muss dass etwas anderes sein??
Danke schon im Voraus


----------



## Dreezard (4. Feb 2005)

Java != JavaScript


----------



## foobar (4. Feb 2005)

> also muss das ein eigener Dateiname sein so wie "html" und "php"? Oder muss dass etwas anderes sein??


Entweder du lagerst den Code in eine externe Datei (foo.js) aus, oder du fügst den Code direkt, mit Hilfe des Script-Tags, in deine Seite ein.

Guckst du hier http://de.selfhtml.org/


----------

